# Problem with mySQL

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I wrote a very simple Perl script that uses DBI module to connect to mySQL db.

It failed silently on the database connection line.

Basically the script just stops at the line "$DBI->connect()".

The server is running and the credentials are OK.

I reinstalled mysql. The version I have is 5.1.51.

When I try to restart it I got following messages:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # /etc/init.d/mysql restart

 * Stopping mysql ...

 * Stopping mysqld (0)                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

 * Starting mysql ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

I am working with the wlan0 as it is a laptop.

Do I need to change the mysql configuration to use either wlan0 or net.eth0?

I already have ifplugd installed to control the wire connection.

2moderators: if you think this post belongs to a different forum please move.

Right now I am trying to fix mysql to see if this will help.

Thank you.

----------

## smerf

This warning has basically nothing to do with your mySQL quit-after-connect problem.

Show me your script (pastebin or something) - at least a few lines around the connection.

----------

